

Google misses deadline for high-profile L.A. contract due to security concerns - kenjackson
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/google-misses-deadline-in-high-profile-la-deal-2010-07-23

======
byoung2
_"Google comes in with this sweetheart deal that was supposed to be state of
the art ... and obviously they haven't performed," Councilman Dennis Zine said
during a July 13 council meeting. "I don't see why we are required to take
care of their inability to measure up."_

I think that's unfair to Google because, as I understand it, the LAPD brought
up their security concerns after the fact. I would call that a change in
requirements that resulted in the delay.

~~~
kenjackson
Google, welcome to working with the government! Federal agencies can start
getting absurd with their requests. This is why companies like IBM and
Microsoft have relatively large teams dedicated just to governments.

